# Bond Sweater Machine



## squarepeg78 (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone here used one? Is it easy to use? I bought one for my mother 15 years ago and she never even took it out of the box. She now has Alzheimer's, so I am certain she will never use it. I enjoy the journey of hand knitting, so a knitting machine has never been on my "must have" list. I am wondering if I should try it, or sell it.

Denyse


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

I have one. It's not that difficult if you read the directions carefully and take your time. All I've made is fabric for felted bags.


----------



## squarepeg78 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Toni. Do you have to use yarn on a cone, or can you use regular skeins?


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently bought a bond knitting machine from ebay and am leaning how to use it from video's on you tube I have started knitting baby's hooded sweater all instructions can be found on you tube for the sweater too.
I'm glad I bought mine, as its the only machine I know of that you can knit items from hand knit patterns, and do them in a fraction of the time it would take to hand knit, I would give it a try before you think about selling. but its up to you. let us know how you get on. and what you decide to do.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

you can use regular wool you dont have my wool chart at hand but I think its anything between 4ply to chunky knit


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Worsted weight works great. I've used lace wt to bulky wt. The bulky didn't work as smooth.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

I would play with the machine before you decide to sell it. It is alot faster than hand knitting.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

squarepeg78 said:


> Has anyone here used one? Is it easy to use? I bought one for my mother 15 years ago and she never even took it out of the box. She now has Alzheimer's, so I am certain she will never use it. I enjoy the journey of hand knitting, so a knitting machine has never been on my "must have" list. I am wondering if I should try it, or sell it.
> 
> Denyse


please don't sell till you try it....go to youtube and check out clogden21...she has different machines and demos on each...you might see something that tempts you...i have had an assortment of knitting machines for more than 20 years but i have learned a huge amount from her videos...she is also a member here...


----------



## dish (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi: Have had the bond knitting machine for 17 years and have used it all the time. It is very easy to use and it is great.. Give it a try. Enjoy


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

squarepeg78 said:


> Has anyone here used one? Is it easy to use? I bought one for my mother 15 years ago and she never even took it out of the box. She now has Alzheimer's, so I am certain she will never use it. I enjoy the journey of hand knitting, so a knitting machine has never been on my "must have" list. I am wondering if I should try it, or sell it.
> 
> Denyse


I had one for years and made money selling sweaters that I made.
Take your time, it gets easier as you go.
Good luck.
Suzie


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

squarepeg78 said:


> Has anyone here used one? Is it easy to use? I bought one for my mother 15 years ago and she never even took it out of the box. She now has Alzheimer's, so I am certain she will never use it. I enjoy the journey of hand knitting, so a knitting machine has never been on my "must have" list. I am wondering if I should try it, or sell it.
> 
> Denyse


I've never used one myself, but I've heard some very favorful coments about these machines. If it has instructions and you can read, go for it. LOL Otherwise let me know how much you want for it and maybe we can strike a deal. [email protected]


----------



## Alice_RN (Mar 11, 2011)

I must say ... that I love my bond ulitmate sweater machine. You can still buy parts for it and you can still get replacement hems and make hems if you wish. I also own other machines. I love it and have used it to make several nice items from shawls to cowls to scarves and have actually started a sweater. Go for it ... try it ... see what you think .. we have a very avid use here (not me) on this blog too. I am sure she will see your post


----------



## craftin nani (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree "do not sell it" at least give it a try I had one years ago but grandkids played with it bought a new one some time ago I watched the video but want to watch it again to set up the machine


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I have a Bond and just love it. I used it years ago to knit for my teenage daughter. Made sweaters. Very simple to use and you can do some easy lace and cables. When I made the last sweater on it, I made the body of the sweater and then hand knit the sleeves with fancy yarn in a contrasting color.

Since I am now into SOCKS and Lace Shawls, don't use it as much.

Judy in TX


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a Bond and love it. I have made sweaters, hats and scarves on it. Right now I am experimenting with different stitches.


----------



## dawnthulin (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree. Ihave one also. Just take your time & read the instructions. It makes that boring stocking stitch just whizz by. I have made all kinds of things on mine....mittens, socks, sweaters, hats, afghans, etc.

I also have five "regular" knitting machines. They are a joy, but won't do the worsted weight yarns. The bond will do everything they will do, but you must manually put the needles into position. This is still quicker than hand knitting, but I miss the feel of the needles in my hands.

Best of luck with your new toy. I hope you enjoy it. Just remember to be patient with yourself.

Dawn T.


----------



## noniann (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a Bond & have enjoyed using it. There are Bond knitting clubs / groups that you can join. The group here in the Triad was very helpful and spent time with anyone who needed to learn how to use the machine etc at each meeting. Also join the Bond Machine site for lots of free patterns, videos & help.


----------



## idamann (Jan 14, 2011)

It depends why you are knitting. I used to knit for my family, all kind of sweaters, hats, sox, mittens etc. and loved to do it by machine,because it is easy and less time consuming. Right now I knit while I am watching TV. or just relax. For that purpose I think hand knitting is more relaxing.


----------



## acey (Mar 16, 2011)

I love my USM. I started with the instruction book that came with it and did each page beginning with p. 1. Then I made each article, since each one teaches a new technique. I have made all in the book thru the child's and man's sweaters.


----------



## joesew (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree, If you have time to play with it, its fun. You have nothing to lose . Joedy


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well you all got e interested so I googled up knitting machines and there is a machine knitters guild fairly close to where I live. So I may go and observe before I decide whether to buy a machine or not.


----------



## Lori Fletcher (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a bulky knitting machine, you can mix hand knit or crochet with this, the machine saves time when you are making larg areas of knit pattern, then you can decorate how ever you want!!


----------



## n2craftn (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, I have 2 of these and my only problem I have is I cannot find any instructions of binding off the hem bar. Any one have some instructions on this or know of a place on you tube that i can find the instructions?

Christina


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

n2craftn said:


> Hi, I have 2 of these and my only problem I have is I cannot find any instructions of binding off the hem bar. Any one have some instructions on this or know of a place on you tube that i can find the instructions?
> 
> Christina


please go to our friend, youtube.....search for 'knitting machine hem' or 'knitting machine bind off'.....you will have several videos to watch (i watch them all....there are different suggestions by different teachers who also teach on different levels...it's worth the time to find the one you understand well) ... then, doubly wonderful, you can replay and study details and even pause while you to try on your machine, coming back when necessary.... i had two great knitting machine teachers in an adult school situation in San Diego, but I have really enjoyed having the youtube videos to help with what i forgot or was not applicable to the machine i had then...


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I always seem to have trouble with the carriage not wanting to move smoothly across the needles. I've tried different weights of yarn and all the different key plates with the same problem. I've tried waxing each plate as recommended in the instructions, but it doesn't really help. If I want to do anything other than stockinette stitch (i.e. cables, etc.) those particular stitches must be accomplished by moving the required needles by hand. The whole thing is just so frustrating, but I have made several sweaters on it cursing my way through each. I've gone back to knitting strictly by hand.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I would suggest you go to youtube and search for 'clogden21'...she is one of our members here but she also has made lots of youtube tutorials....she does them on more than one machine, but lots are on the USM...you can see her working the carriage, which sometimes gives her a bit of trouble in terms of smooth-moving, but she just backs up, fixes whatever was out of place (which she shows you rather than editing out) and continues on....all knitting machines can be real pains when they (or we) are not in the mood, but they are so fast at re-grouping and re-doing that it's still worth the effort for those of us who enjoy them. I hand knit all the time, I just consider it two different hobbies and try not to compare....I do what I'm in the mood for and Clogden21 has given me a dozen new techniques and ideas...maybe she can help you...


----------



## imatroll (Jan 26, 2011)

I have had my Bond for many years and I love it!! I have 13 grandchildren who love sweaters and I can make one in a weekend.........I don't consider it "cheating" - I just consider it another method of knitting that is very enjoyable. I have found that worsted weight works the best on mine but I've made numberous baby blankets, etc too.

It's not hard to learn - just takes a bit of practice and you'll be off and running in no time. Look for videos on U Tube to help you get started and you can get patterns on there too. You can also subscribe to a newsletter from Bond America that gives you free patterns too. Have Fun!!


----------



## imatroll (Jan 26, 2011)

You can order a spray from Bond America that will keep your machine lubricated and easier to use. Also, be sure you are using the correct template for your yarn size....my machine will really hang up if I try using a yarn too big for the template.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

mozey50 said:


> I recently bought a bond knitting machine from ebay and am leaning how to use it from video's on you tube I have started knitting baby's hooded sweater all instructions can be found on you tube for the sweater too.
> I'm glad I bought mine, as its the only machine I know of that you can knit items from hand knit patterns, and do them in a fraction of the time it would take to hand knit, I would give it a try before you think about selling. but its up to you. let us know how you get on. and what you decide to do.


I have an offer to sell me one from one of Knitting Paradise blogger. She is asking $65 dollars. Is that to much??


----------



## n2craftn (Jan 26, 2011)

not too bad, considering they sell for $129-$139 new.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, that just might make me change my mind. LOL


----------



## Bedwards (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine. I have made everything from scarfs, and socks to sweaters. I have even made a intarsia cardigan that I found on the Bond-America site. I love mine and am now making mile-a-minute baby hats for charity. Once you start on it, don't give up. It takes practice and patience.


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

I have owned the Bond Incredible Sweater Machine and 2 Ultimate Sweater Machines. Presently I have combined 2 USMs and 2 extension kits to create a monster Bond. (Check it out on my blog under "O You Sessy Beast!") My Bonds have saved my hide on many a gift-giving occasions. There is a Facebook Group that has been the salvation of many a Bond beginner, if you are interested I can hook you up with the address.


----------



## pdc3030 (Mar 19, 2011)

my first machine was a bond elite the only problem i had was that with it being plastic when using it alot it kindof started to stick then found a tip of when starting sticking cool down with ice cubes (put in a bag first)


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21?feature=mhee

i have several videos you can watch, i primarly use the USM (ultimate sweater machine.

Cheryl Brunnette is also fantastic 
http://www.youtube.com/user/CherylBrunetteTV

The only thing it has a hard time doing is lots of increases in the same row. each needle is 8mm apart so this are some limitations. but nothing that cant be done in other ways.


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

Is this like a sweater knitter? I'm trying to help a friend learn how to use hers and it keeps jamming up. Do I need to wax it more?


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

make sure it is level and there is enough weight on the knitting.


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

The weight is terrible. It uses four bars of metal and a piece of plastic that they fit through. I'd like to find a place I can get a comb and some weights. I think that maybe part of my problem. That is the area in the middle of the knitting that I'm having the most problem. At one time I knit at least 5 inches. I live in the Phoenix, AZ area. Do you know of any shops around here or dealers?


----------



## TxDove (Jan 21, 2011)

I was never pleased with the plastic cast on and the bars. I replaced the plastic with a rag hem and can add extra weights where it is needed. Usually, if the weight is not balanced the middle of the knitting will jump off of the needles. While I do use the weighted rag hem, I do also use smaller handmade weights that I move up as the knitted piece gets longer and at each end of the knitting.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

francraft said:


> Is this like a sweater knitter? I'm trying to help a friend learn how to use hers and it keeps jamming up. Do I need to wax it more?


Instead try silicone spray on the keyplates and needle butts. Only buy silicone spray labelled "plastic safe". It can be found at hardware stores.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

francraft said:


> The weight is terrible. It uses four bars of metal and a piece of plastic that they fit through. I'd like to find a place I can get a comb and some weights. I think that maybe part of my problem. That is the area in the middle of the knitting that I'm having the most problem. At one time I knit at least 5 inches. I live in the Phoenix, AZ area. Do you know of any shops around here or dealers?


I am in Sierra Vista!

Address the problem with weights in the middle this way: weave a long hand knitting needle in and out the knitted fabric, abt 1/2 inch below the needlebed, parallel to the floor. From the hand needle, you can suspend claw weights. Sometimes I have used ribber weights to get the amt of weight I need.

You can buy a standard guage cast on comb on ebay and use that on your Bond. I do and it works. Claw weights can be homemade or you can also buy them on ebay.


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you. I'll try the suggestions.


----------

